# honey turning thick



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Your "Raw,unheated,unfiltered " Honey is crystalizing, most home honey does that, some start almost imedeiately , others take several months or more, as I'm sure you have read.

You need to reliquiefy by warming it with heat or warm water.

Store bought honey is heated to about 150+ degrees, then pressure filtered to remove all the enzimes that make it crystalize.

There is a big difference between strained through a cloth and pressure filtered.

Good Luck
PCM


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

What PCM said.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Once it is liquid (or before it granulates) you can store it in the freezer. It will not granulate if you freeze it. Once brought out and allowed to thaw the granulation process will begin again.
Sheri


----------



## BaconStreetBees (Mar 26, 2009)

My wife and others actually prefer honey that is granulated. Less messy she says. Once heated and reliquified, it will stay that way for a while.
Because of crystalization, I use jars with large mouths to get a spoon in.


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

I have found this;

The honey I bottled in plastic granulates much faster than that in glass jars.

Also the honey from my hives, which I strained and bottled at hive temp on the same day of extraction has shown no sign of granulation in over 2 months. This honey was strained only and never heated. On the other hand I bought 55 gallons from a commercial beek, which he heated to between 130-140F in order to pump it into my 5 gallon pails and I'm seeing this honey granulate rather quickly, whether in glass or plastic.

The squeeze bottles sell well but I think this will be my last year to use plastic.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't notice any difference between plastic and glass and I use both. I do notice that after I strain into buckets and let sit for a few days that the first bottles out of the bucket will last a few months longer than later bottles. I bottle and then put the bottles in boxes. After a few months I can see the progression of crystallization through the box of 24 lb jars. From none to solid.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

That is why I always slap one of these on my jars.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Granulation-Label-500/productinfo/640/


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Different varieties of honey have different granulation rates. Some honeys like tupulo or sage don't granulate at all while canola honey granulates in about 5 hours, lol. We don't heat our honey over about 90F. The honey we extract in early July here in Wisconsin granulates _much_ slower than the honey we extract in September. I had some honey last fall that granulated within a few days. I credit some of this to there being more 'seed' in the extraction equipment, some to the floral source of the honey. I have not noticed a difference because of container, glass or plastic. 
Sheri


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Most educated honey consumers know honey will granulate and in fact recognize this as a sign that it _is_ raw honey, as apposed to the store bought honey that is heated to high temps to slow granulation and allow micro-filtration. Once customers know you have honey for sale many will choose to buy during the season if they want it liquid. Others prefer the granulation. I keep jars in the freezer for those who prefer liquid but come long after the honey would be granulated.
Sheri


----------

